

Shoes of Prey with specs to match [submarine] - bootload
http://www.theage.com.au/technology/technology-news/shoes-of-prey-with-specs-to-match-20111010-1lgzq.html

======
bootload
some of the interesting bits:

 _"turned two years old on Saturday and in that period customers had designed
tens of millions of shoes, which involved more than 20 million minutes spent
in the site's shoe design software... Fox said the next logical step for her
company (Shoes of Prey)would be to start selling belts and handbags. She said
she was not yet planning to sell men's shoes on Shoes of Prey because research
had shown men don't love shopping and may consider designing their own shoes a
hassle. ..."_

interesting to read alongside <http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html>

